
Ask HN: Django or Flask? - xea
I am noob to programming. For web development, what is your choice django or flask?
======
ljquintanilla
Depends on what you want to do. You get a lot built in with Django, but the
learning curve might be a little steeper because there's more to learn. On the
other hand Flask is relatively light weight in comparison and you can extend
the functionality such as authentication/apis, but it's up to you to implement
that.

